# World's Largest Snake Caught



## Hamilton Reef

World's Largest Snake Caught 

http://www.local6.com/news/2729078/detail.html

Officials: World's Largest Snake Caught 
Snake Reportedly Eats 3 Or 4 Dogs A Month

JAKARTA, Indonesia -- Indonesian villagers claim to have captured a python that is almost 49.21 feet long and weighs nearly 992.07 pounds, an official said Monday.

If confirmed, it would be the largest snake ever kept in captivity.

Hundreds of people have flocked to see the snake at a primitive zoo in Curugsewu village on the country's main island of Java, Republika reported. It splashed two large pictures of the reptile across its back page.	

Local government official Rachmat said the reticulated python measured 49 feet and weighed in at 985 pounds.

The Guinness Book of World Records lists the longest ever captured snake to be 32 feet. The heaviest -- a Burmese Python kept in Gurnee, Illinois -- weighs 403 pounds, the book said on its Web site.

Rebublika said the snake, which was caught last year but only recently put on public display, eats three or four dogs a month.

Reticulated pythons are the world's longest snakes. They are capable of eating animals as large as sheep, and have been known to attack and consume humans.

The species is native to the swamps and jungles of Southeast Asia.


----------



## secondgear

Nice story but no picture loaded up?


----------



## Melon

Yeah, I want to see some pics.

If its true, that one big snake!


----------



## maxemus

I saw pics on the drudge report  HUGE!!! I wonder how they caught it.


----------



## Melon

Where on Drudge maxemus?  
Post the link or pics.


----------



## Gstan

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/031230/photos_od/mdf436598&e=2&ncid=1756


----------



## maxemus

Thanks gstan


----------



## mike h

That's ONE BIG MAMA....


----------



## Swamp Ghost

It's big, but it just doesn't look to be 49'+ or even come close to weighing 980#.

Could be the angles of the photo, but I would like to see it stretched, taped and on a scale. I'll wait for guiness' conclusion.

Bet it tastes like dog! LOL!


----------



## Swamp Ghost




----------



## mike h

I kinda thought the same thing. One things for sure I would not want to have the job of stretching that baby out and getting her to hold still while on a scale.


----------



## quest32a

Unless there is another half a snake under the table it does not look like a 49 foot snake.


----------



## Melon

Thanks for the link Gstan.  

I dont think it looks as long or as heavy as the claim either. Dont they use the metric system over there? Maybe things got miscalculated when they converted over?


----------



## MGV

Anyone got some dogs or cats to get rid of? That has got to be a site with a dog running around in the cage with it.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

TECH TV on CNN just announced that the snake is actually only 21-feet long, NOT 49-feet. They too were conned when they showed it on TV last week, but the techies had to check out their suspicions.


----------



## quest32a

Yup, that sounds about right.


----------

